# VapeCon 2017 - Pay It Forward Box (PIF)



## shaunnadan

*VapeCon 2017 Pay It Forward Box (PIF) - Helping those in need.​*
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​
ECIGSSA will be hosting the *PIF Box* at VapeCon 2017 on the 26th August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/
)

Do you remember when you discovered the miracle of Vaping? How life changing its been and how you personally can feel the positive effects it's made.

Vaping in South Africa has really taken off in leaps and bounds from where it was last year but there are still many people left in the dark battling off their smoking addiction. Some who want to make the change to a better lifestyle but simply cannot afford the outlay for new products.

Do you have any unused vape items you would like to donate towards helping others? 

ECIGSSA will have a box made available for you to drop off anything that you have to contribute. 

We welcome mods, tanks, coils, drippers, wire and wick, batteries, chargers and juices (DIY included) 

For those who are unaware of the PIF initiative that's in operation on the ECIGSSA forum then please check here 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pif-rules.t1519/


*--- Guidelines ---*


The PIF Box will be located at the ECIGSSA stand M11 - at VapeCon 2017. Please speak to @shaunnadan or any of the Admin and Mod team
*Please donate working gear only*
If you are offering DIY juice then please include nic concentration and if possible a flavour profile.

Thanks for reading and for considering to help out. Your contributions do go a long way to helping this good initiative continue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver

This is the true spirit of *ECIGSSA* shining through...

Congrats @shaunnadan - thank you for the announcement

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

shaunnadan said:


> *VapeCon 2017 Pay It Forward Box (PIF) - Helping those in need.*
> 
> --- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​
> ECIGSSA will be hosting the *PIF Box* at VapeCon 2017 on the 26th August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/
> )
> 
> Do you remember when you discovered the miracle of Vaping? How life changing its been and how you personally can feel the positive effects it's made.
> 
> Vaping in South Africa has really taken off in leaps and bounds from where it was last year but there are still many people left in the dark battling off their smoking addiction. Some who want to make the change to a better lifestyle but simply cannot afford the outlay for new products.
> 
> Do you have any unused vape items you would like to donate towards helping others?
> 
> ECIGSSA will have a box made available for you to drop off anything that you have to contribute.
> 
> We welcome mods, tanks, coils, drippers, wire and wick, batteries, chargers and juices (DIY included)
> 
> For those who are unaware of the PIF initiative that's in operation on the ECIGSSA forum then please check here
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pif-rules.t1519/
> 
> 
> *--- Guidelines ---*
> 
> 
> The PIF Box will be located at the ECIGSSA stand M11 - at VapeCon 2017. Please speak to @shaunnadan or any of the Admin and Mod team
> *Please donate working gear only*
> If you are offering DIY juice then please include nic concentration and if possible a flavour profile.
> 
> Thanks for reading and for considering to help out. Your contributions do go a long way to helping this good initiative continue.



This is something really awesome. I am sure I can part with some of my old gear when I first tried out vaping.
Though may need new coils (I don't have any spares for them), is that still okay?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Oh yeah. I have been waiting for this since the announcement of vapecon. Now i can donate all my not so favored juices and gear to a good cause. I might just donate more than expected. This is really one of the best ideas ever.

Thanks to the admin team and the other person that will donate to this good cause. If i had the funds i would really be more involved here with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Awesome! I definitely have some juice for this box

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper

ECIGSSA, this is one of the reasons I enjoy this community so much!
Thank you and well done. I will see you there with some piff stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Yes, i have been waiting for this. i have a mod and a RTA to giveaway. it served me well. may it keep on vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

Can I drop of 36mg VG nic at a PTA vendor somewhere to take it there? Working this weekend

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV

gertvanjoe said:


> Can I drop of 36mg VG nic at a PTA vendor somewhere to take it there? Working this weekend


Hey bud. I saw you are looking for a scale in Waverley. I live in Waverley and would be willing to drop this off at Vapecon on your behalf. I also don't vape nicotine so no chance of me keeping it


----------



## MrDeedz

@shaunnadan I love this. Dont have any unused items atm. any particular/popular item is most used from the PIF Box that perhaps I can purchase at Vapecon to donate?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

